# Garbage strike Malaga



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

There's a garbage strike here in the Centro District of Malaga, where I live. I can't find any information on it. Does anyone know where I can find info, please?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It's in all the local papers and on the Canal Sur TV news.

Málaga acumula mil toneladas de basura tras el segundo día de huelga - La OpiniÃ³n de MÃ¡laga


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks, Alcalaina. I should have said that I can't find anything in English. I'm on my way to my language club, so I'll ask a Spaniard to translate that for me. Thank you!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks, Alcalaina. I should have said that I can't find anything in English. I'm on my way to my language club, so I'll ask a Spaniard to translate that for me. Thank you!


So how's your Spanish coming on?

I used to use a great website called Lingro.com when reading Spanish papers online. You paste the URL into the box then it gives you a replica of the page but you can click on any word you don't understand and get a translation. I'm sure there are lots of similar apps etc these days.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you for that site, Alcalaina! It's awesome. Wow!  I'll be reading a lot more now.

My Spanish is coming along well. I started this week at the Escuela Oficial de Idiomas de Malaga. I've finally started studying, which is quickly advancing my Spanish. I don't know if you remember last year we talked on the forum about studying grammar and verb drills? There is a site I'm using that you also used for that: Learn Spanish. So apart from the studies for class, I'm studying the grammar and verb drills tabs on that site.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

An agreement has been reached to end the strike, and the clean-up starts tomorrow.

Se reanuda la limpieza de Málaga tras la desconvocatoria de la huelga de Limasa . SUR.es

It was obvious it had to be sorted before Semana Santa.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> An agreement has been reached to end the strike, and the clean-up starts tomorrow.
> 
> Se reanuda la limpieza de Málaga tras la desconvocatoria de la huelga de Limasa . SUR.es
> 
> It was obvious it had to be sorted before Semana Santa.


FINALLY! It's nasty out there! Yes, it's like blackmail with Semana Santa just around the corner. A lot of people are really miffed at the garbage workers. You can see how bad it is here with this video from yesterday, and how people are upset with the workers:

Malaga: rubbish piles up as strike drags on | euronews, world news


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Looks like the workers got back at least part of what they wanted, which is good. You can't just worsen people's conditions of employment and expect them to accept it without protest.

Principio de acuerdo para poner fin a la huelga de basura en Málaga tras once días . SUR.es


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Looks like the workers got back at least part of what they wanted, which is good. You can't just worsen people's conditions of employment and expect them to accept it without protest.
> 
> Principio de acuerdo para poner fin a la huelga de basura en MÃ¡laga tras once dÃ*as . SUR.es


And from the workers' point of view, it makes perfect sense to call the strike shortly before something like Semana Santa - why would you want to risk losing pay and having a protracted strike go on during a period when you have less leverage?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> And from the workers' point of view, it makes perfect sense to call the strike shortly before something like Semana Santa - why would you want to risk losing pay and having a protracted strike go on during a period when you have less leverage?


I think the timing was just coincidence - the strike was called after the talks had broken down. But at least Antonio Banderas won't have to pick his way through detritis as he lugs the crucifix through the streets of his native city this year.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

About time they got back to work.


----------

